# Hydro gear oil change



## partsman2 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Craftsman lawn tractor model 247.28980 with a hydro gear model 618-0319.
I want to change out the gear oil and need to know what type to use and the quantity?
Any help with this would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Brad12 (Apr 3, 2013)

partsman2 said:


> I have a Craftsman lawn tractor model 247.28980 with a hydro gear model 618-0319.
> I want to change out the gear oil and need to know what type to use and the quantity?
> Any help with this would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Is it a lawn tractor ? If so you should not need to change it I have a hydro and I have never changed it . I was always told Dont change it unless it is leaking or dripping .


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A lot of entry level mowers don't have provisions for either adding or changing the oil. At the other end of the spectrum you have brands that have oil filters and require the oil to be changed on a scheduled basis. I'm sure the Craftsman brand falls closer to the entry level machines than the upper end models.

Have you checked with the Hydro Gear web site and see what they recommend?


----------



## partsman2 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was in the process of changing the drive belt out and decided I might as well drop the gear out and change the fluid in it and when I drained it, I was glad I did as it was black.

Went to the hydro gear website and found my model under the 310-0510 service manual.
20W50 75 ounces, I will be putting a full synthetic back in.

Thanks Mickey

Bye


----------

